# Maple tree problems...



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

What is the problem?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^that looks like leaf spot fungus.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

Good deal. Thank you! will research it.


----------

